

Framework Benchmarks Round 7 - bhauer
http://www.techempower.com/blog/2013/10/31/framework-benchmarks-round-7/

======
bhauer
This is the latest round of our project where we exercise the performance of
fundamental operations in a wide variety of web application frameworks and
platforms. This project started in March with about 20 frameworks and since
then, the community has contributed three times as many.

Round 7 was long delayed but we hope to iterate the rounds on a monthly basis
in the future.

We'd love to hear your questions, thoughts, or criticisms. And thanks to
everyone who has participated!

------
claudiug
rails is slow, again. but everybody knows, you are happy, but your wallet is
not :)

